# Anfängerfrage



## GrayRat (15. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber versuchen kann ich es ja mal ;-)
Folgendes ich habe hier einen kleinen Script der Bilder in ein Forum einfügen soll, man hat hier wirklich zich auswahlfenster zum eingeben der Daten nun das ist schon ne tolle sache, aber das soll der user garnet, und zwar gehts um die Bildgröße... die darf nicht größer als 580x420 sein - es gibt hier auch ein feld wo man die größe des Bildes eingeben kann, aber ich möchte das diese werte entweder Fix übergeben werden ODER zumindest schon dastehen soll! (Anstatt der leeren Maske, bzw das die Werte schon drinstehen)

Ich hatte mal die Werte:
var inpImgWidth = document.getElementById("inpImgWidth");
var inpImgHeight = document.getElementById("inpImgHeight");

zu
var inpImgWidth = ("580");
var inpImgHeight = ("420");

geändert, währe ja auch zu simpel... das übernimmt er aber nur wenn man das bild nochmals editiert... Ich hab halt mit Java überhaupt noch nichts gemacht... vielleicht könnte mir hier jemand weiterhelfen ?
Hier mal das Source:

http://www.chevyshop.de/image.zip

Ich währe euch echt dankbar...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Nov 2008)

GrayRat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber versuchen kann ich es ja mal ;-)


Ich kann dir versichern, dass du hier nicht richtig bist  :toll:
Das hier ist ein Java-Forum, und Java hat leider absolut gar nichts mit JavaScript zu tun.

Gut, da kann man sich beim ersten Mal leicht irren, bist hier nicht der erste der sich verlaufen hat .
Ist ja an sich ja noch halb so wild, die meisten Leute hier können eh mehrere Sprachen, teilweise auch JavaScript. 

Das Problem besteht eher darin, dass es imho absolut unklar ist, was du eigentlich willst, ich konnte deinem literarischen Kunstwerk leider keine Frage entnehmen ???:L , was womöglich auch daran liegt, dass du auf Interpunktion weitgehend verzichtet hast... Könntest du also bitte versuchen, deine Frage etwas kürzer und präziser zu formulieren? (womöglich im JavaScript forum: da sind die chancen besser)


----------



## GrayRat (15. Nov 2008)

Ups sorry,
da hab ich in der eile etwas durcheinander gebracht... 
Trotzdem danke mal für deine Antwort...


----------

